# WATCH OUT!!!



## Nein-reis (Sep 11, 2007)

moments before I got hit with the ball...  I cant look at this without laughing.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 11, 2007)

Funny!


----------



## Keith Gebhardt (Sep 23, 2007)

haha did it do any damage?


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Sep 25, 2007)

Ouch.....


----------



## Battou (Sep 25, 2007)

That is an awesome shot. :lmao:




Keith Gebhardt said:


> haha did it do any damage?



I've taken a soccer ball to the face before, it dosen't hurt as much as it looks. I was a bit older than that at the time and the girls where kicking a lot harder at that point.


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 25, 2007)

ha, no damage... I was shooting at 400mm so by the time the ball made it to me I lifted the camera up and it bounced of my shoulder.


----------



## acaldwell (Sep 25, 2007)

great shot! glad you didn't get hurt    this brings back bad memories for me (broken face from a softball...yikes!)


----------



## Carlos Cané (Sep 25, 2007)

Ouch! Hehehe


----------

